# (New) Star Trek



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2008)

Slide show first look at the new Star Trek series coming to a small screen near you. 
http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/moviestills/gallery/1176/star-trek-first-look-photos#photo0

I dunno about you guys but putting "Harold" behind the wheel of one of the greatest iconic starships in history... whell... I'd be worried he'd want to veer off course to find the nearest galactic equivalent of a White Castle.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm really skeptical about this. Are they reinventing established canon to make Kirk the first Captain of the Enterprise? And Kirk didn't meet Spock at the Academy, he was already on the Enterprise when Kirk took command.


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 17, 2008)

Beam me up Scotty!

He's dead Jim!

Damnit Jim, I'm a doctor, not a miracle worker!

Really Dr. Mccoy, your passions will be your undoing!

Live long and prosper.

Captain, The engines can't take much more.



Sorry, I couldn't resist! I cant wait to watch!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2008)

The plot's neither canon nor fanon, and isn't aimed at Trek fans, but to reinvent the franchise and bring new people to the party. After the crapfest that was Enerprise, I'm skeptical.  Then again, I enjoyed the last 2 NG films which were pretty well panned so, who knows.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 17, 2008)

What was up with "Enterprise"?  Then again, I only got to see a handful of the first series episodes and a smattering of 'Time Travelly' second season ones, so maybe there were enormous lemons lurking beneath the surface?

Of course, I was biased because they had an Englishman on the crew :huzzar:!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2008)

I file it under "Alternate Timelines"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I file it under "Alternate Timelines"


 

DAMN!!! you beat me to it


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2008)

I liked the Mirror universe episodes of Enterprise.

Sadly, the new film seems to be more alt-time line.
Kirk in a -black- uniform? Uh, ok.
Looks like Kirk and Spock will meet up with Romulans years before "Balance of Terror" which changes established history (ie no knowledge of what Romulans look like before then).
etc.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll still watch it and yell out loud when they get stuff wrong, like "Where did you put Christopher Pike?!?!"

And then I'll go to White Castle afterwards... Actually, I really like John Cho; especially as Mr. Sulu (If the Cho-Sulu guy got into a fight with Harry Kim from Voyager, Sulu would win hands-down). '

The guy with the curly hair that I assume is Chekov looks a bit silly/weak for such a stable character.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll have trouble buying Sylar as Spock, similar to my first impression of Hugo Weaving as Elrond (was half-expecting his first line to be, "Welcome to Rivendell, Mr. Andersen."). To Weaving's credit, he pulled it off nicely.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 17, 2008)

I actually thought he was a very good choice, *Kreth*.  The early Spock was very Saturnine and more than a little unsettling.  I reckon Zachary Quinto will do that very well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I'll have trouble buying Sylar as Spock, similar to my first impression of Hugo Weaving as Elrond (was half-expecting his first line to be, "Welcome to Rivendell, Mr. Andersen."). To Weaving's credit, he pulled it off nicely.


Yeah me too... Weaving is one of those rare actors who is a lot better than people might give him credit for. 
Kinda like Gary Oldman and several others.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 17, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah me too... Weaving is one of those rare actors who is a lot better than people might give him credit for.
> Kinda like Gary Oldman and several others.


I think Oldman is amazing. He reinvents himself for every role.
And so as not to threadjack, I hear Winona Ryder is playing Spock's mother. WTF?!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I think Oldman is amazing. He reinvents himself for every role.
> And so as not to threadjack, I hear Winona Ryder is playing Spock's mother. WTF?!


Could be worse... could've been Angelia Joline


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah me too... Weaving is one of those rare actors who is a lot better than people might give him credit for.


 
He was *V* as well, wasn't he?


----------

